

Settlers of Catan on Microsoft Surface - bokchoi
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13860_3-20008334-56.html?tag=newsEditorsPicksArea.0

======
fredleblanc
Awesome, but man, why do people using a Surface always look like dragging is
such a struggle? I feel like the "fling" of the iPad is what makes it feel
appealing versus the Surface and its "tense," slow-looking dragging.

(Yes, I'm judging tablets by their... covers?)

